# Hunters Harvest more than 14,000 Deer during Ohio's Deer-Gun Weekend



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Hunters checked 14,365 white-tailed deer during Ohios extra gun-hunting weekend, Dec. 15-16, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

